
The last days of the middle-class world citizen - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/6f88f712-e500-11e9-b112-9624ec9edc59
======
chewz
> I have been inordinately spoilt by history. The cold war was already over
> when I was seven. I entered the job market during perhaps the biggest boom
> ever. The decline of cities went into reverse as I started going out in
> them. I grew up with the Channel Tunnel and easyJet. I am, just about,
> digital-native. But precisely because things have been so benign, I assume
> my lifestyle is somehow naturally occurring.

> It is not. It is the result of societal choices that could have gone the
> other way — and may yet. The tax treatment of capital (which feeds those
> frothy companies) is a choice. The legal status of gig workers is a choice.
> How much of air travel’s externalities to price-in is a choice. A small
> change in mores, and different choices will flow. Some of them will be
> impossible to fault on ethical or ecological grounds.

------
Fjolsvith
Paywalled.

